# is Bamboo toxic for fish?



## euRasian32

Does anyone know if Bamboo is toxic for fish or animals? I can't seem to find anything right now, and this question has been lingering for a while now.

TIA

C


----------



## garfieldnfish

I had lucky bamboo in 3 of my tanks for over 1 year and the fish are fine. The bamboo is totally submerged and maintenance free. It hardly changed in appearance over the 1 year time frame. Stay away from curly lucky bamboo, it does just as well but where the swirls are, roots form and that does not look as pretty. The straight lucky bamboo does not do that.


----------



## solar-ton

so you could have luck bamboo completly submerged in a 30 gallon and nothing will happen?


----------



## Damon

It will have no ecological effect on the tank whatsoever. Strictly for decoration.


----------



## garfieldnfish

I don't what to disagree on that, but it is a living plant, therefore it needs some nutrients, since if hardly grows it probably does not use much but it sure looks a lot better then fake plants.
It's IMO the perfect plant for a medium sized tank (15-30 gal), for someone that does not have a green tumb, or does not what to constantly trim plants but prefers a natural look over fake plants. It maintains itself without CO2 injection, with moderate to low light and neither fish nor snails will eat it. 
I have bamboo in 3 of my tanks
1. 75 gal straight bamboo is fine, curly one is growing side roots. The bamboo plants are not the only plants in this tank or they would not look good, too short for this tank as the only plant but a great addition along with others.
2. 15 gal frog tank, pond like setting with ADFs, 2 clown plecos, apple snails, low current and a few other easy to take care of plants. My frogs spawned and the snails laid egg clusters. I sold most of the snails on aquabid, couldn't keep 100 of them in the 15 gal, lol. But that should prove that the bamboo is not harmful in any way.
3. 15 gal tank with 3 dwarf puffers and 1 CAE. Due to lack of fish poop I had a hard time keeping any plants alive in this tank. I spend a fortune on replacing plants, all wilted away until I put the bamboo in. Now the puffers sleep on the leaves and the plants look great.


----------



## euRasian32

thanks all

I'm going to build a custom canopy, that's going to be the same height as my tank. It's going to allow me to have an open topped tank, and i have some 3 ft long bamboo that constantly gets knocked over by my cats. I'm also contemplating a mangrove tree too. I'm going to hopefully have 3.072 wpg of light, and haven't decided on bulbs as of yet.

C


----------



## solar-ton

dude mine is like 30 separat plants bunched together


----------

